# Pressure Prime An Engine?



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

I understand if have just rebuilt an engine, you should have it Pressure Primed before you actually start it up. How do you Pressure Prime a KA24DE Engine? Is there a tool or adapter available for this?


----------



## rowdy-GTi (Jul 3, 2005)

Joel4JC said:


> I understand if have just rebuilt an engine, you should have it Pressure Primed before you actually start it up. How do you Pressure Prime a KA24DE Engine? Is there a tool or adapter available for this?


Don`t you just disconnect the ignition and turn it over till the oil lamp goes out? A bit of oil in the spark plug holes also aids lubrication. :banhump:


----------



## Joel4JC (Sep 8, 2005)

rowdy-GTi said:


> Don`t you just disconnect the ignition and turn it over till the oil lamp goes out? A bit of oil in the spark plug holes also aids lubrication. QUOTE]
> I was told if a crate engine has been shipped to you and you do not know how how long and the temperature it has been sitting in then this is not a good idea, because of the force of dry metal moving against dry metal at cranking speed. Thus, you need to pressure prime it using a pressure primer kit/tool.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

1. Remove the spark plugs
2. diconnect ignition system
3. squirt a little bit of synthetic oil (mobil1, redline) down each plug hole
4 hand turn engine a few revolutions just to get everything in the mood
5 crank engine over until the oil light goes out or you see a rise on your oil pressure gauge
6 replace plugs, connect ignition, fire up, let run for 10 minutes around 2500rpm, check oil and water levels, check all the hose clamps test drive downtown, cruise local drive in looking for chicksand have fun


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

*There are several different techniques in priming the engine*

*Manually priming an engine with a distributor*

This method requires the use of a device to drive the oil pump.
1. Fill oil filter & crankcase with oil.
2. Insert a drive tool through the distributor opening into the oil pump drive shaft. The drive tool can be a specialty tool made for this purpose or a shaft adapted to fit the oil pump drive shaft.
3. The drive tool is attached to an electric drill. This will spin the oil pump shaft & circulate the oil through the engine under pressure.
4. While this is being done, rotate the crankshaft several turns. 
5. When the engine is primed, remove the tool & re-install the distributor.

*Priming the engine using a pressurized container of oil* 

1. Connect the pressurized container to an oil sending unit hole.
2. Open the valve on the container.
3. Rotate the crankshaft several turns by hand to allow oil passages & holes line up.
4. Check & adjust oil level.

*Alternate method for priming the engine* 
This method uses special grease or petroleum jelly that will not clog up oil passages

1. Pack the oil pump with a special grease or white petroleum jelly before it is installed.
2. Fill the oil filter with oil before it is installed.
3. Fill the crankcase with oil.
4. Prevent starting by disconnecting fuel & ignition system.
5. Crank the engine for 30 seconds.


----------

